

The best offline growth hack ever - claus1860
https://medium.com/@claus1860/the-best-offline-growth-hack-ever-80c31c3e205e

======
cavemanklaus
Great write up, I did the Forum in 2012 and got a huge amount from it. I've
"enrolled" about 10 people over the last 2 years to also do the Forum and they
in turn may have also brought other people to do the Forum. The technology is
powerful, it works and so does their growth mechanisms. There is nothing more
powerful than a friend recommending and inviting you to use/buy a product or
service that's why the Net Promoter score
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_Promoter](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_Promoter))
is such a valued metric by brands.

In addition the value you get from having your friends/colleagues/family also
do the Forum increases the subsequent value you as an individual get from it
as you have a common understanding, language, world-view and an environment
that demands integrity, empathy, accountability and performance.

"A rising tide lifts all boats"

~~~
claus1860
Thanks for your comments Klaus!

------
PeterThomson
I did the Forum a few years ago in New Zealand and I know a few other people
in the startup scene who have done it recently. Personally, I found the
marketing side distracting for the first day of the course because I kept
analysing everything (from the room layout to the viral mechanic). Then at
some point during the weekend, I realised that I did this type of meta-
analysing with everything in my life instead of just being present and
actually engaged. From then on I got a lot out of the weekend and it was
probably the main factor in me leaving my corporate job and moving to London.

------
akira1975
Cool. Turns out growth hacking is not new...

~~~
koomerang
Ha! Fancy that...

